# Why don't people like Klipsch?



## Eric1285

I've been reading through a lot of threads, and it seems as if a lot of people don't really like Klipsch (the newer ones, I know lots of people love their Klipschorns or whatever...I think my school has a pair of those...I'd love to convince them to sell them to me). I recently picked up a pair of RB-35 bookshelf speakers, which are hooked up to my Onkyo TX-SR501, Velodyne VX-10, and Soundstorm digital output. I think they sound great. I will admit that I'm sort of biased towards a speaker that's a bit more bright and detailed (hence the reason why I didn't really like the B&W 602's that I listened to in the same demo room as the Klipsch RB-35's). I don't hear anything terribly wrong with them. I auditioned a lot of speakers in this price range (400-700) and I just happen to like these best. I love the sound of the horn tweeter. My friend, who probably has a more balanced set of ears on his head came with me to listen to the RB-35's and he agreed that they sounded very good. So why so much hate for Klipsch speakers? Is it cause they as a company have sold out and now are "too well known" for their multimedia line of speakers?


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eric1285* 
_Is it cause they as a company have sold out and now are "too well known" for their multimedia line of speakers?_

 

I don't know about the sold out part, but the latter half of your statement would be my guess as to the responsibility for Klipsch bashing. I had some Promedia speakers for a while, they sounded great to someone who'd never heard any non low end consumer gear before, but once I got my first good headphones, I couldn't stand listening to those speakers anymore.


----------



## Necros

General comments from others from what I read are something like this..

  Quote:


 So harsh I have to run out of the room 
 

AFAIK Klipsch also did something about price fixing/limiting dealer distribution. That usually annoys people


----------



## Eric1285

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necros* 
_General comments from others from what I read are something like this..



 AFAIK Klipsch also did something about price fixing/limiting dealer distribution. That usually annoys people _

 

Yeah, I ran into that when I was purchasing my speakers. Rather annoying, but my local stereo shop which caters to lots of audiophiles struck a deal with me. I guess they realized that I would be in the area for the next 4 years (college) and that it might be a good idea to get on my good side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yes, I'll agree that they _can_ sound harsh. Particularly with Beatles recordings. I dunno why, but they're nearly unbearable on the RB-35's. The treble is just way too overpronounced and it makes my ears nearly bleed. But that's the only thing I've found wrong with them.

 I also noticed, when I was auditioning them, that the receiver they are hooked up to makes a world of difference. Even within the same brand, certain receivers sound good, certain receivers sound TERRIBLE. I listened to them hooked up to the following receivers:

 Onkyo TX-SR501 (what I have - they sound good...not the best, but given that it is a budget receiver, I'm not expecting world class output. Very good sound for the price, and it's not obvious at all that you're not running some thousand dollar receiver)

 Onkyo TX-SR502 (Same as above, listened to it briefly in the store just to be sure they would pair well with what I had)

 Some Yamaha receiver (TERRIBLE! Everything sounded too bright, treble was overbearing. Unlistenable in the same way that I described the Beatls on my current setup)

 HK AVR-235, 335 (These two sounded very similar. Both just slightly better than my Onkyo. Not quite as bright, so I think I may upgrade to an HK in the future, in hopes of fixing the Beatles problem)

 HK AVR-635 (Too bright! Again, too much treble, but not as bad as the Yamaha or as my current Beatles problem. It's bearable, but my Onkyo sounds much better.)

 HK DPR 1005 (Again, too bright. In between the 635 and the Yamaha. Bordering on unbearable)

 So, with the right setup, they can sound very good. With the wrong setup, it sounds pretty bad.


----------



## soundboy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Eric1285* 
_Is it cause they as a company have sold out and now are "too well known" for their multimedia line of speakers?_

 

I don't think Klipsch has sold out. All companies need to do what's necessary to stay in business and may a profit. Would people consider Rega or Linn selling out for making CD players? 

 As for the sonic signature of Klipsch speakers.....different strokes for different folks. I do find them on the bright side, but that's just me. Everyone hears differently.


----------



## dd3mon

Klipsch bashers are mainly people dissing the Promedia line (which is a very valid "bash") and other budget models. Their reference series speakers along with the old heritage series speakers are both well respected in most audio circles. Klipsch has always been associated with brightness, and this is due to their high efficiency horns used for the treble (plus midrange and/or bass in the nicer heritage series models). I've heard Klipsch speakers pair best with a nice tube amp. Most tube amps roll off in the treble, and most Klipsch speakers are very efficient, making them a perfect match for a relatively low powered tube amp.

 An awesome SET amp + Klipschorns in an appropriate room is many people's idea of audio nirvana at any price.

 -dd3mon


----------



## tkam

I don't think they get bashed that much, but anyways I think the reasoning would be that some people find them unbearably bright.


----------



## Eric1285

What's wrong with the Promedia line? I mean, for people who need multimedia speakers, they're probably one of the better things they can buy, except maybe for some of Creative's gigaworks sets or whatever. They certainly beat out Logitech (at least by my ear...Logitechs just sound way too boomy and inaccurate).


----------



## D-EJ915

I can tell you guys that after using extensive equalization to make my Z-560s sound decent, the Klipsch promedia line is very competent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, Klipsch + Solid State = BAD, NO NO, BAAAAD!!! Seriously though, they show your crap like it is.


----------



## Eric1285

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *D-EJ915* 
_I can tell you guys that after using extensive equalization to make my Z-560s sound decent, the Klipsch promedia line is very competent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, Klipsch + Solid State = BAD, NO NO, BAAAAD!!! Seriously though, they show your crap like it is._

 

Yeah, I've read that they are very revealing of any flaws in your setup.


----------



## ooheadsoo

One factor may be that bright doesn't necessarily equate with detail. A speaker can be very bright but not necessarily detailed at all. Klipsch is definitely bright, and there are those that just prefer a more neutral sound or some who prefer a dark sound. It's possible for those people to get detail without the brightness.


----------



## Asmo

I really like Klipsch in home theatre setups, I just can't stand them for music from the models i've heard over the years (not counting promedias). 

 I certainly wouldn't bash Klipsch speakers though.


----------



## Aman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ooheadsoo* 
_One factor may be that bright doesn't necessarily equate with detail. A speaker can be very bright but not necessarily detailed at all. Klipsch is definitely bright, and there are those that just prefer a more neutral sound or some who prefer a dark sound. It's possible for those people to get detail without the brightness._

 

True dat. (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 The best and most detailed speakers out there are those that don't need to increase brightness. Sound direction and external build is what enhances driver detail.

 About Klipsch - I think they're okay. They can be really fun sometimes, but not exactly the most analytical speakers in the world. They sound like Grados to me, and I think that the horns they use are not exactly "high quality" even though they will try to tell you that.

 I agree with whoever said that they were good with home theatre - their reference line sounded good when I demoed them out in a 5.1 setup.


----------



## Eric1285

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aman* 
_They sound like Grados to me_

 

Yeah, I thought so too. That's why I loved them so much =)


----------



## roadtonowhere08

The Khorns are up there in terms of quality speakers. Some would even go as far as saying they are the best speaker for the money, all things considered.

 All I know is, I LOVE what I hear coming out of mine.


----------



## audiomortis

vintage Klipsch and tubed amps are where it's at for me so far. I've not been around much, but I've heard a couple set ups like that and they just sound very open, warm, and smooth and that's what I like.


----------



## dmoffitt

Cup your hands around your mouth like a megaphone and yell.

 If you like your music to sound like that, buy Klipsch.... no thanks!!!!


----------



## audiomortis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dmoffitt* 
_Cup your hands around your mouth like a megaphone and yell.

 If you like your music to sound like that, buy Klipsch.... no thanks!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

is that how you would describe Heresy's or La Scala's?


----------



## dmoffitt

to be frank, haven't heard 'em. what i have heard i was not at all impressed by. they sounded muffled, constricted, yet somehow at the same time bright, thin and had almost NO good bass. the exact opposite of what i like in a speaker.

 hey, i was just giving my $.02 about my experiences with klipsch speakers. if you disagree, fine, post what you like about them, don't tear into me because i don't agree. this is how forums work, people offer (often dissenting) opinions and the original poster can read into them and see how it applies to his/her tastes..


----------



## rodbac

Quote:


 hey, i was just giving my $.02 about my experiences with klipsch speakers. if you disagree, fine, post what you like about them, don't tear into me because i don't agree. this is how forums work, people offer (often dissenting) opinions and the original poster can read into them and see how it applies to his/her tastes.. 
 

Relax. Noone is "tearing into you".

 However, have you heard them or not?

 Since you seem to how a forum works, you should also realize that discussions take place- not just statements.


----------



## dmoffitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rodbac* 
_...have you heard them or not?

 Since you seem to how a forum works, you should also realize that discussions take place- not just statements._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dmoffitt* 
_haven't heard 'em._

 

if you'd read my "contribution to the discussion" you'd know that no, i have not heard them, and after my last experiences with Klipsch I am reluctant to spend a lot of time/effort to experience more of their products *shrugs* obviously i'd suggest to anyone shopping for speakers to listen to as many brands/models as one can differentiate / remember.


----------



## rodbac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dmoffitt* 
_if you'd read my "contribution to the discussion" you'd know that no, i have not heard them, and after my last experiences with Klipsch I am reluctant to spend a lot of time/effort to experience more of their products *shrugs* obviously i'd suggest to anyone shopping for speakers to listen to as many brands/models as one can differentiate / remember._

 

I wouldn't have asked if I hadn't read your input, but I apologize for not realizing you were referring to the specific model in the OP (the RB-35s) and not the title of thread (Klipsch in general).

 Agreed, of course, on the rec to listen to as much as you can.


----------



## Tom Henderson

I've owned a pair of K-horns for over 25 years and wouldn't part with them for any speaker at any price. I(being a curious sort,) have listened to as many speakers as I could ,certainly as often as the occasion would allow.I have always been glad to come home to these big guys. I havent gotten to listen to any of the newer Klipsch series, however, as there isn't a dealer close to me anymore.Plus I rather doubt they will impress me compared to the corner horn. If you like dynamics, not having to drive your speakers with an arc welder,etc you will love the sound.If you don't no amount of convincing short of a fair listening trial will convince you.


----------



## rodbac

Not being familiar with the Klipsch line through the years, are the K-Horns and Klipschorns the same thing, and if so, are they known under any other name, and are there any other 'models' that are similar in their, or any other, lineup?


----------



## Tom Henderson

The Klipschorn and K-horn are one and the same.They are the original design of Paul Klipsch and have been in continuous production since before I was born.I'm 53, unfortunately.Bottom line is this: My son brings his buddies over to hear them because they play rock so well.(metal, alternative, whatever you guys call it, it's still rock to me!)


----------



## Eagle_Driver

Much of Klipsch's not-so-good recent reputation is due to that company's low-end line of non-computer audio/HT speakers, sold primarily at Best Buy superstores and the like. I've listened to a middle model in that line, which sounded rather incoherent. It's not that these particular Klipsches sold at Best Buy are particularly crappy; it's just that I've found other brands of speakers which outperform these particular Klipsches at every price point.

 Now, if I speak about their high-end line (sold primarily at audio salons), then it's a different story: I found that higher-end line to be very good, if a tad bright.


----------



## audiomortis

I think that there are way to many differences in construction, design, and sound between the new Klipsch stuff and the vintage designs to generalize Klipsch as one thing. I've heard some of the new stuff, and it never made me feel the way the old stuff does. My freind got a pair of Heresy's and built some tube mono-blocks for them and it's an amzing little rig for around $1K. There is plenty of low end, and it's smooth and focused. I've heard clearer highs, but I'm not a big fan of super sparkley high frequency... I liket them just a tad muted with a warm tone, and that's what I hear in his set up.


----------



## Czilla9000

I wish I could have replied to this thread sooner. 

 I asked the people at the Klipsch forum the samething a few months ago.

 http://forums.klipsch.com/idealbb/view.asp?topicID=52859&forumID=68&catID=19&search= 1&searchstring=&sessionID={1A599628-4F3F-4AB1-8A05-813D41BA1E58}


----------



## dmoffitt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *from that forum* 
_Hi and welcome.

 Pardigm and B & W (I know you didn't mention B & W) are what I call "polite". If you regularly hear live music, you know as well as anybody that live music can be very much "in your face".

 Finding a speaker that reproduces music like this is daunting. The Klipsch Heritage series come about as close as you can to it._

 

B&W or Paradigm POLITE?!?! wow, that's a first... I'll bet he thinks Grado is "polite" too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll agree re: live sound, yet, i hardly go to concerts or live performances BECAUSE of the grating, almost painful sound of most sound-reinforcement speakers... god knows I don't want that at home.


----------



## rodbac

Quote:


 I'll agree re: live sound, yet, i hardly go to concerts or live performances BECAUSE of the grating, almost painful sound of most sound-reinforcement speakers... god knows I don't want that at home. 
 

Christ almighty, I agree- the last thing I want, and I'll bet any artist wants, is for their music to be "ideally" experienced as it is in concert at my local coliseum...


----------



## Tom Henderson

A number of years ago there was a big K-horn review in one of the more popular audiophile magazines of the time(circa 1978-80). The author hooked a microphone up outdoors and feed the sound to the Klipschs in his listening room. Someone slammed a car door and he said that it was the closest to the real event he had heard from any speaker.What does this prove? maybe nothing other than what Paul Klipsch always said "If you don't like the sound coming out of my speaker you won't like the sound going in to them". However it is true with certain room conditions, certain sources(compact disc players can be really tough in the higher frequences) etc the horns can be tough to handle compared to other speakers. That maybe part of the "polite" analogy the guy used over at Klipsch.


----------

